# Beginners Book?



## rsting (Jul 5, 2016)

What book or books would you recommend for a rank beginner starting to use a mini lathe?


----------



## tomh (Jul 5, 2016)

While some don't like them, Harold hall and tubal cain has some good books for the beginner and they offer some interesting projects also.
Look on amazon for their books,  and go to Harold halls site to get an idea of his projects. While some reviews are  negative,  just remember that if you go to school you will have to make some of the same beginner projects as in the books, and yes   They are still making the same starting projects in schools today as were made 20-40 years ago, yep the same old bushing knockers, Tnuts ,studs, vises, and all that boring stuff, so don't take the negative reviews to seriously


----------



## dlane (Jul 5, 2016)

Utube


----------



## Cobra (Jul 5, 2016)

You will likely find these videos helpful to get started. 
They are from the MIT technical department to assist prototyping at the school. 
This is the link to the first video.  Just work through them in order. 

http://techtv.mit.edu/videos/142-machine-shop-1

Welcome to the hobby. 

Jim


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 7, 2016)

There were some books recommended in the beginners reference section but I can't find that section anymore.
I have not found a book that helped as much as this website.
http://www.thatlazymachinist.com
This fellow is a retired shop teacher and provides ample explanation. 
When it comes to utube you have to discriminate. There is some really bad stuff out there   

Welcome aboard.


----------



## GLCarlson (Jul 7, 2016)

Joe Martin's book, Tabletop machining. Yes, written to showcase the Sherline, but for the purpose you describe, none better from a master craftsman. The only downside is, if you don't have a Sherline, you'll want one. (I don't own one, but it's clear that for tabletops, they're pretty solid.)

What you really want to do is read absolutely everything you can get your hands on. Old apprentice training manual, high school shop books from the 40s, etc. I'd guess 80% of my library (which is at least 40 feet long) is pre 1950.


----------



## brino (Jul 7, 2016)

My favourites:

The Amateurs Lathe by L.H. Sparey (amazon link)

SouthBend - How to Run a Lathe; here are links to a few editions:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/sb-how-to-run-a-lathe-1966-27th-edition-56-pdf.2909/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/sb-how-to-run-a-lathe-15th-ed-pdf.2891/

Actually there are a number of good ones from the "Workshop Practice Series", here' one:
Workholding in the Lathe by Tubal Cain (link)
I'll post back with a few more when I get some time.....

-brino


----------



## Dunc1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Mini-lathe specific includes: 
 #43 The Mini Lathe, Fenner
#48 Mini-Lathe Tools & Projects, Fenner
available from http://www.teepublishing.co.uk/books/workshop-practice-series/
or Amazon. In fact many in this series, although not mini-lathe specific, are very 
worthwhile.

Dave Fenner (the author above) wrote a series of articles for the British magazine
Model Engineers' Workshop. If you want the original installments, I expect that reprints 
are still available from: modelengineer.co.uk
Much of the content of those articles appears in the two books above. You can read the first 
part of the article at: 
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Projects-Articles

This site also includes several interesting how to projects for the mini-lathe: includes dismantling/
reassembling the headstock and replacing the standard bearings with angular contact roller bearings. 

While not a book, have a serious look at Frank Hoose's site:
http://www.mini-lathe.com/

There is also a long-running series in Home Shop Machinist by ted Hansen.


----------



## brino (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi rsting,

First, I forgot to say:  Welcome to the group!

As promised, I have a few more........but I tend to collect them......

Another favourite of mine:
The Amateurs Workshop by Ian Bradley (link)

The "Machinist Bedside Reader" 1, 2, and 3 by Guy Lautard.

Here's the back of the Workshop Practice Series #38 "Tool and Cutter Sharpener" by Harold Hall, it lists the rest in the series....




For lathe tool sharpening check out this site:
http://www.machinistblog.com/grinding-lathe-tools-on-a-belt-sander/

For everything keep reading and searching here, and never be afraid to ask questions here. 
There is a huge range of skills but we are all here to help and learn.
Have fun and be safe!

-brino


----------



## mce5802 (Jul 12, 2016)

Watch Tubalcain on YouTube. Great for beginners, he's a retired shop teacher. And +1 for South Bend's How to run a Lathe. It's about ten bucks and good stuff for beginners with any brand of lathe


----------



## Rootpass (Jul 13, 2016)

I like Harold Hall's books in the Workshop Practice Series. Lathework A Complete Course #34. But all of the measurements are metric. 
+1 for Tubalcain on YouTube and the Amatures Lathe by Speray.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 13, 2016)

_Machinedhop  Operations and Setups _is basically my shop bible. I purchased my 4th edition copy through Amazon. Atlas Press Co. have published a book on lathe operation and I think that is the title. I feel it is equal to Southbend's _ How to Run a Lathe._
Welcome to the site and enjoy!
Ray


----------

